
C9.io is now part of AWS - Double_a_92
https://c9.io/announcement
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15817544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15817544)

------
bmicklea
Eclipse Che is an open source developer workspace server and cloud IDE
([https://www.eclipse.org/che/](https://www.eclipse.org/che/)). It's got
strong Java support as well as support for many other languages.

You can run it wherever Docker runs (and soon wherever you have OpenShift) and
you can use it for free with 3GB RAM at codenvy.io.

Disclosure: I'm the Che project lead.

~~~
joecot
Serious question: has Eclipse Che gotten easier to setup over the past year? I
tried it out in May/June 2016, and setting it up was very difficult -- the
documentation was sparse and I ran into errors all over the place. When I
finally had it setup correctly, a new version came out, and updating killed
all my existing workspaces.

So, has there been a focus on documentation, stability, and clear upgrade
paths in the last year?

~~~
bmicklea
The docker-based install is a little tricky because we need access to the
docker socket and have to create a mount point so that workspaces can be
stored locally (so they're not lost with upgrades). It's likely that when you
last tried it we had not completed the local storage option.

If you have a chance try this:
[https://www.eclipse.org/che/docs/setup/getting-
started/index...](https://www.eclipse.org/che/docs/setup/getting-
started/index.html) \- we've added interactive help but we've also tried to
clarify the syntax needed. I'd love to hear what you think. Of course if you
hit issues please let us know on the eclipse/che GitHub repo.

------
notamy
Is there any real alternative to C9 (self-host or no, I don't really care)
that _isn 't_ a part of AWS/GCE/<cloud provider here>? I've already tried C9
(hosted and self-hosted) and am not really a fan.

~~~
benologist
This includes a c9-like project/workspace managing server as well as IDE:

[http://eclipse.org/che/getting-started/](http://eclipse.org/che/getting-
started/)

~~~
notamy
I find the setup to be a bit of a pain:

\- Can't (easily?) use a Docker volume instead of mounting a directory from
the host into the container

\- No real auth out of the box(?) - I get why it works like it does, but I
don't really want to set up KeyCloak for a single application only

\- Doesn't seem to have Elixir support, but maybe I've not looked hard enough

Mainly just my own pickiness, I think.

~~~
mariolet
\- Copy pasting this command will start Che on most platforms:

`docker run --rm -ti -v /var/run/docker.sock:/var/run/docker.sock -v
~/.che:/data eclipse/che start`.

We can't avoid mounting the docker socket but you are right we could probably
avoid asking to provide a specific host folder (i.e. `~/.che`). But the
downside of not providing a host folder would be that users won't have access
to Che configuration files. Do you think that running command like `curl -sSL
[https://get.che.eclipse.org/](https://get.che.eclipse.org/) | sh ` would be
better from a user perspective?

\- We currently distribute Che in two flavours: single and multi user. Single
user is the default one and if you run the command above you will run single
user Che. No need to setup KeyCloak :-)

\- I don't think we support Elixir yet but that's definitely something we
would like to do. Do you know if there is any reliable Elixir language server?

~~~
benologist
I think the goal should be getting rid of all of the parameters so people
who've used docker before don't need to look up how to start it and people
who've not used docker before get a more legible command to paste.

------
santa_boy
I have been using this for past few days after the AWS announcement. It works
so well and feels almost like having a fully functional Web Based IDE. I
simply SSH into my Digital Ocean server and can work smoothly from anywhere.

